# Weird boot issue



## Nmbr1Ballr (Feb 3, 2009)

So I bought 4 pairs of boots off dogfunk. One of the brands was the Nike Vapen which I ordered a 7 and 7.5. When trying them on, I swear that the 7.5's feel tighter on my foot then the 7's. Maybe its in my head idk. But I def want to keep one of the two. Should I just keep the 7's since they say they are the smaller of the two?


----------



## wrathfuldeity (Oct 5, 2007)

take the liners out and actually measure them and note the results....the 7 and 7.5 shell might be the same and the liners are different or perhaps got mixed up.


----------



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

It's not the liners it's the footbed more than likely. Nike is crap get a real boot.


----------



## Nmbr1Ballr (Feb 3, 2009)

BurtonAvenger said:


> It's not the liners it's the footbed more than likely. Nike is crap get a real boot.


What would you recommend? The Burton boots I tried on felt like it had pressure points on both sides of my foot. I heard 32s fit better for those with bigger/wider feet. Any recommendation on boot brands that fit better for a smaller foot? The Nikes were very comfortable. Any reason in particular you say they are bad boots?


----------



## lonerider (Apr 10, 2009)

Nmbr1Ballr said:


> What would you recommend? The Burton boots I tried on felt like it had pressure points on both sides of my foot. I heard 32s fit better for those with bigger/wider feet. Any recommendation on boot brands that fit better for a smaller foot? The Nikes were very comfortable. Any reason in particular you say they are bad boots?


*IF* you have a narrow ankle/heel... try Nitro boots. My toes are average width, but I have super narrow ankle/heels which lead to heel lift on most brands (but not Nitros).


----------



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

I recommend trying on more than 2 brands of boots or even 2 models.


----------



## Nmbr1Ballr (Feb 3, 2009)

BurtonAvenger said:


> I recommend trying on more than 2 brands of boots or even 2 models.


I've tried on k2 which were decent fit but felt a little wider in the toe area, burton which were horrible and hurt my feet just being in them for a few minutes, and the nike's which fit good. If boots are all about "fit" wouldn't it make sense for me to get them? Not sure what other reason someone would get or not get boots when everyone says get what fits best, so I am not sure why you say the Nike's suck.

Its hard to try on a ton of boots when I am shelling out $200+ per pair to order, wait for shipping, try on, return, get my credit back. That's alot of money to be tied up on my credit card that I would prefer not to have if I could just order some boots that tend to have a better fit for certain type of foot which is what I did. I mean if dogfunk wanted to send me 15 pairs of boots fine, but I'd prefer not to have $3k tied up on my card just to do that.


----------



## lonerider (Apr 10, 2009)

Nmbr1Ballr said:


> I've tried on k2 which were decent fit but felt a little wider in the toe area, burton which were horrible and hurt my feet just being in them for a few minutes, and the nike's which fit good. If boots are all about "fit" wouldn't it make sense for me to get them? Not sure what other reason someone would get or not get boots when everyone says get what fits best, so I am not sure why you say the Nike's suck.
> 
> Its hard to try on a ton of boots when I am shelling out $200+ per pair to order, wait for shipping, try on, return, get my credit back. That's alot of money to be tied up on my credit card that I would prefer not to have if I could just order some boots that tend to have a better fit for certain type of foot which is what I did. I mean if dogfunk wanted to send me 15 pairs of boots fine, but I'd prefer not to have $3k tied up on my card just to do that.


Dogfunk is free 2-day shipping. Unless you have bad credit, your credit card limit should easily handle another couple of pair of boot. You are aware that you can do partial returns (return all the boots except the Nikes and order some more - then in ship all but the best fitting boot back in the second wave). Seriously driving to the three stores that it would take to do the same thing would take more time.


----------



## Nmbr1Ballr (Feb 3, 2009)

lonerider said:


> Dogfunk is free 2-day shipping. Unless you have bad credit, your credit card limit should easily handle another couple of pair of boot. You are aware that you can do partial returns (return all the boots except the Nikes and order some more - then in ship all but the best fitting boot back in the second wave). Seriously driving to the three stores that it would take to do the same thing would take more time.


2 day free shipping was not available for me when I just ordered all my stuff. Was only 7-14 days ground shipping.


----------



## lonerider (Apr 10, 2009)

Nmbr1Ballr said:


> 2 day free shipping was not available for me when I just ordered all my stuff. Was only 7-14 days ground shipping.


Try backcountry.com, it's the same company just a different website targeted to a different audience.


----------



## Nmbr1Ballr (Feb 3, 2009)

lonerider said:


> Try backcountry.com, it's the same company just a different website targeted to a different audience.


This is completely off-topic. Doesn't answer why someone says to not get a boot that fits well and what would make more sense to keep if I do keep one of the Nikes.


----------



## lonerider (Apr 10, 2009)

Nmbr1Ballr said:


> This is completely off-topic. Doesn't answer why someone says to not get a boot that fits well and what would make more sense to keep if I do keep one of the Nikes.


I'm not the one suggesting you shouldn't get the Nikes (I know nothing about Nike boots... but just wear the one that fits you better if you are just deciding between the two sizes). I'm replying to your comment that it is such a hassle to try on some more boots before deciding.


----------

